# Is a Skyline that much better than a 350Z?



## Cman (Sep 17, 2004)

2 part question. Debate away. 1.) A factory stk version of the last avail model of a Skyline R34 GTR and the newest version of a 350Z (or Fairlady) track pack model (again factory stk). If we are talking overall styling and performance of the 2 cars is a Skyline still the better car? 

I understand most people here will pick the Skyline based on the fact that it has a turbocharged engine and makes more power than a 350Z + the fact that it's not avail here in North America from Nissan but would these 2 points make it a better car over a Z?

I'm starting to learn more about the R34 and like the fact that there is major potential there to make it really, really fast but I'm still trying to get used to the styling of it, especially the rear of the car. I totally love the looks of the Z track pack model which is why it could my next ride if and when Nissan decides to up the hp of the car a bit more than what it has now.

2.) If you modify both cars to the max (engine, suspension etc.) would the Skyline still be the better car? Keep in mind that there probably is more stuff avail for modding on a Skyline over the current model Z but given that the same mods are avail to both would it still be a Skyline that's better after you're done modifying?

Let's keep the discussion peaceful. I'm just curious as to the appeal and following of the R34 over a Z and want to know why a Skyline is what it is to most people here. Thanks.

Tony


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Even though the 350z is a great car , I'd still very much rather a R34 simply because of the "exoticness" of it. The styling is so unique, awd, huge power, even the righthand drive, makes it so desireable. Though I would have to imagine that the 350 is actually easier to mod here in the U.S. But with what the Skyline costs, you could make a bad a** Z.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

well my answer is simple. Z is sold here and skyline is not...therefore the skyline is the crappier car simply because i can't have one.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

The new Z platform (G35) is quite a bit stiffer than the R34, so track performance of the JGTC Fairlady Z is exemplary. Compared to the R34-based JGTC racers, it's all good.

It's on the street where the comparisons don't hold up. Mechanically, the R34 in street tune was always a better car. Faster, better handling, more trick gadgets (Super Hicas, AWD, TCS, G-Force meters, etc etc etc...) and good aftermarket support. Being an old fashioned block, the RB26 is quite strong, and has been able to push over 2000hp (please correct me if I'm wrong) on the dyno, and over 1000hp in various street tunes (although most racers are in the 700hp range).

The G35 / 350Z platform is built around a front-midship setup, with the engine lower and further back for better balance. Only time will tell how much better the handling can be in GTR trim. The weak point of this setup is the 3.5 V6. It's a sweet motor, but a little too thin-walled to run the high turbo-boost that the RB series was capable of.

If you're talking about extreme modification, the RB26 wins hands down... but we're talking big boys' budget here, VERY big. A 350Z won't go as far, but it's a more reachable goal.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the skyline would be my pick

ahh
but what can beat the kpgc10?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

iv heard that the 350 engine isnt all that tunable compared to the skyline. whenever an engine is turbo charged it is far easyer to get more power simply turn up the boost. an na engine you have to do much more to it to gain hp. but odly enuff iv heard people have put the sr20 engine in the z cuz it has a larger aftermarket, can be tuboed, can be built to withstand well over 500hp with boost with the price of modding a stock 350 engine, also its a goo 400lb lighter and higher reving. who would have thought a 4banger could beat out a six over all? but i did see this on one of those spike tv shows on sunday morning so dont take my word for it. it was a drift setup but personaly the r34 is a god! but face it you will most likely never have one lol i know i wont .saddness


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

a lot of the tuners in japan run a 4 cylinder instead of a 6, being the weight savings and that some of them can make just as much or more power than the sixes
i believe the JGTC Supra was/is a 4 cylinder MR2 motor


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> a lot of the tuners in japan run a 4 cylinder instead of a 6, being the weight savings and that some of them can make just as much or more power than the sixes
> i believe the JGTC Supra was/is a 4 cylinder MR2 motor


thats crazy shit. wouldnt it be wild to have a 350z and put in a sr20 and completly destroy a built up 350 with origonal engine and then tell the guy you got a four? haha i think that would rock


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if I'm not mistaken as well, the R34 GTR can exceed 1g lateral in stock form.

I'd choose skyline simply for the features. Of course the twin turbo rb26 has a much more stout engine with more power off the lot ( a LOT more power if it can still make almost 300hp on all 4 wheels) but you're talking Attessa ET-S...probably one of the top 3 awd systems ever made.................and sure, it may be a big, heavy car........but if you can move a big, heavy awd car to low 13s bone stock, AND THEN still pull 1g lateral in stock form...........that's a supercar, if you ask me.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> thats crazy shit. wouldnt it be wild to have a 350z and put in a sr20 and completly destroy a built up 350 with origonal engine and then tell the guy you got a four? haha i think that would rock


someone put an sr20det in a 350z already iirc.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> someone put an sr20det in a 350z already iirc.


i know thats what im talking about i think its rad :cheers:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

hmm strange.. I know many people who are running 19+psi on VQ30s and VQ35s. would I do it? no. can it be done. yup. has been done for a while. the VQ is VERY reliable..
I think the big issue is room in the engine bay of the 350 for all the needed stuff.


but an AWD R34 over an RWD 350Z? I'll take the R34 hands down.. worlds better handling in stock form, and an insane amount of aftermarket available out there- the problem is affording it. But if you're dead set on a badass Nissan, the R34 will kill a 350Z.

throw bigger turbos, track worthy coilovers, huge brakes, and the rest of the stuff needed for a track car, and they get closer to the same, but I'd still take the AWD over the RWD..


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

actually the AWD isn't all that its cracked up to be, i've driven the same car with both AWD and RWD(talon and eclipse) and the handling was about the same...if anything i'd say the RWD did better in tight turns because it let the front wheels concentrate on turning the car instead of turning the car AND powering it(somewhat)...but then again these had old suspensions and dodge probably didn't make a great AWD system.

(you also have more power loss with AWD too dont you?)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, but you just can't compare a talon tsi and the Attessa ET-S of the skyline...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Tavel said:


> actually the AWD isn't all that its cracked up to be, i've driven the same car with both AWD and RWD(talon and eclipse) and the handling was about the same...if anything i'd say the RWD did better in tight turns because it let the front wheels concentrate on turning the car instead of turning the car AND powering it(somewhat)...but then again these had old suspensions and dodge probably didn't make a great AWD system.
> 
> (you also have more power loss with AWD too dont you?)


A non AWD Eclipse is FWD stock. Was the one you drove modified?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

RWD talon?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

FCS said:


> A non AWD Eclipse is FWD stock. Was the one you drove modified?


no it wasn't RWD...methinks i was very confused(was after classes and i was burnt out)...sorry im an ass :loser: 

but my point stands...i drove a FWD eclipse against an AWD talon and they were about the same...the AWD was a little easier to start from dead stop without bogging/popping, but thats about it.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Sigh... R34 GT-Rs were converted back to RWD from AWD for the JGTC... on prepared tracks, the RWD has both the weight AND the power advantage (smaller drivetrain losses). 

But in real-world conditions on various surfaces, AWD rules.


----------



## turbo-maxima (Jun 12, 2004)

The R34 is still like 90% RWD anyway. The front wheels on kick in when the car is losing grip? That car so many amazing electronics.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

turbo-maxima said:


> The R34 is still like 90% RWD anyway. The front wheels on kick in when the car is losing grip? That car so many amazing electronics.


online source


> This is owed to a computer controlled all-wheel drive system (ATESSA-ETS) with limited slip differentials for each axle as well as a center differential. Normally the car is rear wheel drive biased for the proper sports car feeling, however if the computer senses any slip, appropriate action is taken to stabilize traction. You can force power drifts but eventually the computer will intervene to prevent any disasters...of course keep in mind the laws of physics can't be defied! On top of the stickiness of all wheel drive, the GT-R V Spec. comes with four wheel steering (Super HICAS) for even more stability during high speed maneuvering.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The VQ35 is a great engine and is gaining tuner popularity. But you are comparing an iron block twin turbo engine that has incredible technlogy (and has an incredible line of tuner parts even if not readily available in the US) to a normally aspirated aluminum block...obviously one will hold significantly more power (at least on the stock block). Both the 350 and the R34 are excellent handling cars stock. The R34 does if I am correct .89g on the skidpad and 68 or 69 MPH on the slalom.


----------



## Cman (Sep 17, 2004)

Very good. A lot of useful info here related to the Skyline. Like I said I'm just starting to read up on this car and a pretty wicked car it is. Too bad they don't make them anymore even for the markets that carry them. Hopefully there will be a new and improved (if it really can be made any better) Skyline down the road as good as the R34 model.

Don't know if any of you have seen this site but I came across a digital rendering of a Skyline here. Looks like a real photo of the car but is a digitally produced picture. Click on the pic for a larger view:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/9418232/

Tony


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Cman said:


> Don't know if any of you have seen this site but I came across a digital rendering of a Skyline here. Looks like a real photo of the car but is a digitally produced picture. Click on the pic for a larger view:
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/9418232/
> 
> Tony


if you like that kind of stuff..you should check out our photoshop section
we have have some talented choppists


----------



## Cman (Sep 17, 2004)

Are you talking about the car and how it looks or how the artist created the photo? I'm not really into the art of creating a digital photo like what he did, just looks neat in my book. However do I like the way the car looks in the pic? It looks ok but would any of my cars look like that? AHHH, no. Not my style.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

This is a good discussion.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

The 350Z hasn't been out long enough.. you know.. not many peoplez can give you a definite answer. The 350Z so far has been disappointing. Yea, a Skyline owns it fa sho.


----------

